# which port can be installed to produce librpcsvc.so.4?



## xiaopeng (May 29, 2012)

I installed TeXLive 2011 over the Internet in FreeBSD 9.0. *W*hen I try to run xdvi, it always said 
	
	



```
Shared object *librpcsvc.so.4* not found, required by xdvi-xaw
```
 I have googled for this problem and searched in ports, but found nothing helpful. Does anyone know which port can contain the missing library?


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2012)

misc/compat7x

Found with brute force:
`% find /usr/ports -exec grep librpcsvc.so.4 {} \+`


----------



## da1 (May 30, 2012)

If all you did was a standard install (ports or packages) and the library is missing, I think maybe this should be reported to the port maintainer.

You can find out who is maintaining the port by cd-ing into the dir and then [cmd=]make maintainer[/cmd]


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 30, 2012)

I have it on one of my systems as /usr/local/lib/compat/librpcsvc.so.4, which is part of the misc/compat7x port. It is the "backward compatibility" version of what is now (in FreeBSD 9) /usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.5.


----------



## kpa (May 30, 2012)

As far as I know there is no port of TeXLive yet, the official TeXLive distribution for FreeBSD fetches pre-built binaries on installation that are compiled for FreeBSD 7.


----------



## xiaopeng (May 31, 2012)

Although I have updated the ports by using csup, the library provided by misc/compat7x is still librpcsvc.so.4 in my FreeBSD 9.0.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2012)

That's what your program needed (first post), so what's the problem?


----------



## xiaopeng (May 31, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> That's what your program needed (first post), so what's the problem?



It works fine. Thanks.


----------

